# help with itunes :(



## artist8910 (Jun 5, 2006)

hi. I recently got an ipod and in order to download music I have to use itunes.....but, when ever I connect my ipod itunes dosen't automatically come up:down: and when I try to open itunes manually it comes up for 1 second and then dissapears  . how can I fix this?

p.s. also, is this the only way to get music into my ipod?


----------



## artist8910 (Jun 5, 2006)

please help . I'm frusterated *cry


----------



## aric49 (Apr 25, 2004)

can you please list the operating system you are using as well as the type of iPod and version of iTunes? (if Known)

If your using windows, it sounds like a virus and/or spyware problem.. =-(

Other ways to get music on your iPod is http://www.redchairsoftware.com/anapod/ --- Anapod explorer, I think it's free, but I dont know for sure..
~Aric~


----------



## artist8910 (Jun 5, 2006)

I have the regular ipod. with the big screen. and my computer is...well it says compaq across the front and on the computer it says "Microsoft Wndows XP". I'm not sure what version of itunes it is a installed it from a CD that came with the ipod. hmmm...a virus you say? I'll run my "Norton Anti virus scan thingy" (it scans my comp for virus's). oh thanks for the website I'll check it out.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2005)

Is it a new ipod? Did you register it? remember you can use it as a hardrive but that is not how you put music on the ipod. It appears the product above will work. It is not free and itunes is. 

If your ipod will not work with itunes there is a problem somewhere. It's either one of these 3: User error, hardware error, or software error. You should do this first download the apple ipod updater from apples site and install it. Open ipod updater and then plug in your ipod. It will recognize if indeed you have a working ipod plugged in. Then it will give you the option to update or restore the ipod. Restore it to factory settings that will tell the ipod that it is going to be used in windows there will be no confusion that way. After you do that go to apples website again and download the version of iTunes they have on their site. Install it. Make sure you choose to use iTunes as your media player for music. Make sure you do not use Quicktime as your default video media player. Once all that is done. Your ipod should work exactly the way it is suposed to when it is plugged into a usb port it will launch itunes.

If it does not you need to return the ipod and get a replacement.


----------



## artist8910 (Jun 5, 2006)

yep, it's new. I don't know if it's registered....
Thanx For the info, I'll try it out and see what happens


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

Install iTunes and then update it. Don't plug in your iPod yet. 

Once it's updated, reboot. 

Now, on the back of your iPod will be a serial number (about 12 characters). You will need it to register your iPod to iTunes. You will also need to create a new (free) account at Apple.

Plug in your iPod. It should install to Windows (look in the tray at the bottom right). Afterwards, either iTunes will start (be patient, it will take a while), or you will have to reboot again. 

When iTunes does start and detect your new iPod, it will begin the registration process.

By the way, iTunes will only allow you to copy music from your computer to your iPod, not the reverse. Also, if you move music files on your computer and resync your iPod, iTunes will remove files from your iPod that aren't in the same place they were in when you synced.

For these reasons, I also use a program called Anapod Explorer and Anapod CopyGear. It allows two-way file movement. I use iTunes for podcasts (which doesn't really require an iPod at all).

Courtney


----------



## LewisSellers (Jun 28, 2006)

Theres got to be a solution here, It may be exactly what Courtneyc is saying but yeah,

Right, Uninstall Itunes by going to Start > Settings > Control Panel > Add remove programs

Delete it, then restart your computer, go to www.apple.com and download the newest version of iTunes, download it (may take a while) open the file (without your ipod plugged in) go through all the installation and then restart your computer, itunes should be sucessfully installed. Plug your ipod in to a USB 2.0 socket as the iPod doesn't work very well on usb 1, and try to open itunes (if it doesn't open automatically)

If all fails you may want to try a system roll back to a month before or so and try it then incase its any recent software that makes it decide it doesnt like ipods.
To do this go to: Start > Programs > Accessories > System tools > System restore.

This deletes any programs you have installed after the date you select (though will keep all the files you have made)

Alternativley, get rid of your iPod and buy something else!!!! I've been through 9 iPods now!! 8 of the U2 Special Edition ones and 1 Video iPod. The video one hasn't broken which is good  but my U2 one was very unreliable, good job i bought the warrenty!

Lewis


----------



## LewisSellers (Jun 28, 2006)

update: Video iPod just broke today 

im going to get my 10th ipod.... how depressing..


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

oh I dont know if this is relevant, i think it is, but there is a virus spreading, it is affecting many new ipods, here is a news link to confirm it, this was writing on the 18th of the Month so it might well be the answer to your problems: http://www.macworld.com/news/2006/10/18/ipodvirus/index.php?lsrc=mcrss


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

Here is the official statement fro m their website:



> Small Number of Video iPods Shipped With Windows Virus
> 
> Small Number of Video iPods Shipped With Windows VirusWe recently discovered that a small number - less than 1% - of the Video iPods available for purchase after September 12, 2006, left our contract manufacturer carrying the Windows RavMonE.exe virus. This known virus affects only Windows computers, and up to date anti-virus software which is included with most Windows computers should detect and remove it. So far we have seen less than 25 reports concerning this problem. The iPod nano, iPod shuffle and Mac OS X are not affected, and all Video iPods now shipping are virus free. As you might imagine, we are upset at Windows for not being more hardy against such viruses, and even more upset with ourselves for not catching it.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

This is how to remove it (after reading all that this might help): - Also from apple website:


> How to remove the Windows virus
> 
> RavMonE.exe is a known Windows virus and up to date anti-virus software using the default settings should detect and remove it. If you do not have anti-virus software on your Windows computer, we recommend that you install one of the many available programs. Here are a few trial programs that can remove this Windows virus which you can download free of charge*:
> 
> ...


----------

